# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร GE

## vvv

วิทยุสื่อสาร ของ GE , FM transceiver 49Mhz ใช้งานได้ดี สภาพสวย ใส่ถ่าน 9v รุ่นนี้ผลิตในฟิลิปปินส์ ราคาคู่ละ 1,500 บาท
โทร.086-400-0543

----------

